# Baldwin Park, CA A4078045 - Sorrento f. pts date 2/14



## kess&ellie (Jan 14, 2008)

*a4078045 - sorrento* 
*Breed:* German Shepherd 
*Age:* Young adult
*Gender:* Female 
*Size:* Large, 
*Shelter Information: *Baldwin Park Animal Care & Control
4275 North Elton 
Baldwin Park , CA 
*Shelter dog ID: *a4078045 - sorrento
*Contacts:* *Phone: *626-430-2378 
*Name: *
*email: *None 

*About a4078045 - sorrento*: Sorrento is a gorgeous ten month old fawn and black female German Shepherd puppy who came into the Baldwin Park shelter as a stray on January 20th. Weighing approximately sixty pounds this active girl is full of kisses and love for people and gets along quite well with other dogs. Sorrento will make a wonderful indoor pet and running buddy for an active family living in a private home. *SORRENTO IS NO LONGER BE SAFE AND CAN BE EUTHANIZED AT ANY TIME!*

Dogs In Danger: Our Dogs in Much Danger!


----------



## Anja1Blue (Feb 27, 2008)

Any takers for a sweet puppy girl?

________________________________________
Susan

Anja SchH3 GSD 
Conor GSD
Blue BH WH T1 - waiting at the Bridge


----------



## kess&ellie (Jan 14, 2008)

:bump:


Tomorrow is her last day!


----------



## kess&ellie (Jan 14, 2008)

:bump:

This sweet girl is only 10 months old.
Watch her video. She looks super friendly.

This is her last day. :help:


----------



## kess&ellie (Jan 14, 2008)

bump


----------



## kess&ellie (Jan 14, 2008)

bump


----------



## kess&ellie (Jan 14, 2008)

:bump:


----------

